# 29 and 30 gallon planted pics



## ijedic

Hi Ya'll, 
Here are a couple of pics of my 29 and 30 gallon planted tanks. The 30 is home to starlight bristle nose plecos, red cherry shrimp, pomacea bridgesii apple snails, and Tennessee trumpet snails.

The 29 gallon is home to guppies, asolene spixi, and pomacea bridgesii.


----------



## ALFA WOLF

I see one fish in the last one its hard to spot them from this distance. but if u were to post the pictures of fish people would say to post one of tankes its a lose lose with pics unless your good, but those are nice set ups u have their. They make mine look like an empty tank.


----------



## fishfreaks

very nice setups! in the top picture all the way to the left, down at the bottom, what is that?


----------



## ijedic

ALFA WOLF said:


> I see one fish in the last one its hard to spot them from this distance. but if u were to post the pictures of fish people would say to post one of tankes its a lose lose with pics unless your good, but those are nice set ups u have their. They make mine look like an empty tank.


 Hi AW,
In that second tank there is one pair of adult guppies, the rest are younguns 1" and smaller. There are 4 albino bushy nose plecos, but they blend in LOL! I got almost all my plants from my friend Turbomkt in CA. One of these days I'll put some good lights on the tanks and get some better shots LOL! Have fun, Shannon


----------



## ijedic

fishfreaks said:


> very nice setups! in the top picture all the way to the left, down at the bottom, what is that?


 Hi FishFreaks,
Thanks! That in the bottom left is a hummingbird on a flower. When my 5 y.o. was 2, she brought the sticker home from her grandaddy's and put it there for me. Since then the tank has become home to my sticker collection also. Have fun, Shannon


----------



## MyraVan

We don't let our 2 year old put stickers on the tank, but the tank stand is allowed, so now we have a nice collection of Nemo and dinosaur stickers on it.


----------



## Damon

In the bottom pic I believe a see Microsorum Pteropus (java fern) but the others don't look like aquatic plants. What are they? The top pic looks nice. Good sword groing there. Could you list your plants in the tanks?


----------



## ALFA WOLF

I dont even let anyone in my room afraid me neice is around she turned on the light to my indoor pond and a koi freaked out and jumped out of pond how wierd.


----------



## ijedic

MyraVan said:


> We don't let our 2 year old put stickers on the tank, but the tank stand is allowed, so now we have a nice collection of Nemo and dinosaur stickers on it.


 Hi MyraVan! Her car door is a sticker album also! Nemo and Dinosaurs sounds cute! Have fun, shannon


----------



## ijedic

Simpte said:


> In the bottom pic I believe a see Microsorum Pteropus (java fern) but the others don't look like aquatic plants. What are they? The top pic looks nice. Good sword groing there. Could you list your plants in the tanks?


 Hi Simpte, The top picture has Amazon swords, a melon sword in back, Red crypts in back, crypt b (something, got from V. at www.aquariumgarden.com ), annubias nanna, crypt wensomething, some greeen with pink stems, Sorry I am not good with plant names. There are also 3 red mangroves, dwarf sags, java moss, marimo balls, java fern, and moneywort in that tank.

In the bottom pic (29) there is 1 crypt wensomthing on each side (thanks Turbomkt), java moss and fern on the terra cotta, annubias nana on the driftwood, dwarf sags, and java fern in the goblet. 

Sorry I'm not better with names. I will get some close up pics to show the smaller plants. Have a great week, Shannon


----------



## ALFA WOLF

u do that i like to see pics of peopls fish.


----------



## ijedic

Simpte said:


> In the bottom pic I believe a see Microsorum Pteropus (java fern) but the others don't look like aquatic plants. What are they? The top pic looks nice. Good sword groing there. Could you list your plants in the tanks?


 Hi Simpte, 
Here are some more pics to see the individual plants better.
This is one of the small swords 








These are some of the red crypt








These are a couple of the marimo balls








This is annubia nana








This is a view from the bottom of the large crypt wens. You can see some smaller plantlets coming up








This is of the duckweed and sags in the spixi tank








Dwarf sags








This is the stuff with the green and pink leaves. I got some of it from Lotsoffish (Pete Mang) last year.








Java fern with dwarf sags








and some mangroves with moneywort








Have fun, Shannon


----------



## ijedic

Sorry, posted the annubias twice. Here is the pic of the crypt wen, sorry, shannon


----------

